
Show HN: Read My Book Notes - latishsehgal
https://www.readmybooknotes.com/
======
boysabr3
Thanks for sharing this!

I've always wanted to do something like this but find it to be too disruptive
to my reading process. It makes reading feel more like work and less like fun.

Curious to know how you go about writing these out? Do you write them out
while reading (say after a chapter or two?) or do you jot from memory after
the read?

~~~
latishsehgal
I take notes using a Livescribe Echo pen as I am reading. It gets OCRd about
90% correctly. I fix the last 10% manually. The whole point of taking the
notes is because I have a horrible memory :).

~~~
bewe42
wow, I never heard of this Livescribe pen. It looks amazing, How well does it
work? I love to scribble on paper but refrained from it as I want my notes in
digital form and scanning or something like that would be too much hassle.

I always wanted to build something better for taking notes (many ideas from
social, to comparing notes etc.), I think that could be very useful.

I wish at least the Kindle had an API to get my highlights out.

~~~
latishsehgal
The notes are scanned as an image, so everything depends on your handwriting.
The image looks exactly like what you typed on the notebook. The scanning/OCR
process to extract the text out depends on your handwriting. My handwriting is
pretty bad, but I get 80-90% accuracy in the OCR

------
sigi45
Always wanted to do something like this.

I thought 'ah nice there exists a service for it' and than 'ah no its just one
blog'

But i still like it. It would help myself to browse over my own notes. i think
i should try doing this instead of just thinking about it...

------
gitgud
I love the animation of the books as they turn, appreciate the time and effort
this took to get working, let alone all the great reviews you have written!

~~~
latishsehgal
Thanks! Appreciate the kind words

------
kevinyun
This is a great idea! Would love a contribution feature, as I have some
annotated notes from some books I highly regard

~~~
juhq
This! Annotation and discussion would bring a lot of value to this site! Would
be awesome to be able to start a discussion (thread?) from a single note and
drill down to the really specifics.

~~~
latishsehgal
I'll try and add support for comments soon. Thanks for the input.

------
dawie
Thanks for this! These notes are incredibly useful and makes me want to read
some of these books I haven't read before. It's also a great reminder of books
I have read in the past and need a quick refresher on.

------
kranner
Nice of you to offer both affiliate and non-affiliate links, though I wish
everyone would click the affiliate links so you are rewarded for the effort.

------
taigeair
Is this a template or app I could use as well?

~~~
latishsehgal
I cobbled it together using GatsbyJS and one of the starter themes. The
rotating book effects are from tutorials from
[https://tympanus.net/codrops/](https://tympanus.net/codrops/)

------
xchip
Thanks!

